# Stevenson Screen.



## Fred Page (2 Dec 2009)

I'm looking for a design to build a Stevenson Screen (not to fool bees but for weather things). Any suggestions anyone?


----------



## Shultzy (2 Dec 2009)

These might help

http://www.magsite.co.uk/forum/uk-weath ... creen.html

http://www.weather-watch.com/smf/index. ... ic=29235.0

http://www.weatherdownunder.net.au/inde ... =page&id=3


----------



## CroppyBoy1798 (20 Jan 2010)

Fred, I made one a couple of year back, I have construction pictures somewhere. It was made from softwood, but, once painted up correctly (sealed, undercoat and top coat) it shouldnt be a problem. Admittedly mine could do with a fresh lick at this stage, its been out in the weather for 2.5 years!! 8)


----------

